

Ask HN: Programming books recommendation site? - pankratiev

Does anyone know such?
======
LarryA
If you know what languages/skills you are looking for...
<http://www.amazon.com> read the reviews. Second only to an actual bookstore
where I can flip through the books and see if they are actually any good. And
if you are in the Silicon Valley Area - thats the place to check - the
bookstores there have excellent programming sections.

------
Tiomaidh
<http://www.hackerbooks.com/>

